# Sportmans Guide - 12 Guns Of Christmas



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 3

SW M&P 40 cal $360
Sportsman's Guide - Outdoor and Hunting Gear, Guns, Ammo & More!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Day 3
> 
> SW M&P 40 cal $360
> Sportsman's Guide - Outdoor and Hunting Gear, Guns, Ammo & More!


Nice price. I am holding out for CZ's P-10 in .40 SW to start delivery... but then I'll have to wait for the price to come down I expect. Oh well...

I'll build Long Guns for now I guess.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The camo cookies are a hoot!

http://guide.sportsmansguide.com/wp-content/uploads/camocookies2-768x259.jpg


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is another great place if you watch for their sales.

Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore | Online Shopping for Firearms, Ammunition and Shooting Accessories


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it legal to shoot a partridge in a pear tree? LOL.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bumped into one of my old co workers at the Christmas party. He pulled out the cutest real small Sig 9MM I ever seen. Looked like it was a heavy on plastic or polymer etc. it had green tinge. He said it shot flawlessly. Who knows how much those cost? He acted like it was pretty high dollar. Thanks.


----------

